# Caboose lanterns...fun easy project



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure the old timers have seen this before but as one of the newbies myself, I thought I'd share this little project that was quick, easy & yielded nice visual results. Staring at my LGB caboose I decided to try to put lights in the rear lanterns. Bought some cheap 16volt GOW (grain of wheat) bulbs, drilled some holes in the sides of each lantern, and wired'em up. My track power pickups are a little crude, but my plan is to run battery power aventually with car to car jumper cables.
























OH yea, forgot to mention I had to add steel wheels (stole them from another car







)


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I find that a better way to get track power pickup is to use brass bushings. Find a piece of brass tube with the right inside diameter for the axle, or drill a piece of brass rod. Solder a wire to the brass, then insert the bushing into the sideframe. Sometimes you have to drill out the side frame to the right diameter.

The big advantage is much much lower friction and rolling resistance, and no scraping sound


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Have to give that a try 
D


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys gotta come in on the "live" show on Friday nites" Noel from California does some amazing animations, and also led lighting which is what the show was about last nite. He showed how to on leds for signal targets, and also made a tall red and green signal light that when you change directions forward is green and backward is the red. Amazing simple, and he is going to start making both and selling way below others in the same field. So get ahold of him or give me a shout out and I'll get you to him for info or purchases. Meanwhile go into our live site listed below and watch the show from last nite and see what I'm talking about up above. Just clik on the video on demand button and pull up last nites show. Regal p.s. you won't be disappointed. 

http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------

